# Apex/Nova Launcher Backup File



## MasterRy88 (Aug 18, 2011)

hey guys I had to flash my phone back to stock to get it to activate on the network. Just spent the time to root unlock and ROM. I have a backup of my sdcard from before I went back to stock.

My question is where is the backup file for apex/nova launcher, is it even on the sd card or did I lose it when my phone got wiped????


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

MasterRy88 said:


> hey guys I had to flash my phone back to stock to get it to activate on the network. Just spent the time to root unlock and ROM. I have a backup of my sdcard from before I went back to stock.
> 
> My question is where is the backup file for apex/nova launcher, is it even on the sd card or did I lose it when my phone got wiped????


Sdcard/Android/Data/Apexlauncher/apex_data.bak & apex_settings.bak

Sdcard/data/com.teslacoilsw.launcher/backup for Nova


----------

